# Glue or Tape?



## bgbryant (Jul 8, 2012)

A couple months ago my girlfriend and I adopted a German Shepherd puppy from a local adoption agency. Although we are not completely certain, she appears to be a full German Shepherd. She is around 5 months of age and her ears sometimes stand up on their own and sometimes don't.

We have recently tried taping her ears but are having some difficulties because neither of us has ever done it before. Both of us are a little concerned with gluing them together at the edges because we are worried that her ears will stay slanted inward if we do this. Is this just a myth or is this a possibility with gluing them?


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

I think they can take up to 6 months to stand up on there own... There is a recent thread about an 8 year old whos ears just stood up. I had one years ago whos ears i glued and didnt slant afterwards. I used tearmender the stayed glued for about a week and then came apart. I dont think id worry about slanted ears that may be genetic. If your not sure she is purebred , she may not have ears that will stand all the way.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

the rule of thumb ive learned is..if they have stood up...they will stand up again they flop when they are teething....my pups ears never did so i had to glue.this made one stay up but the other went floppy so im gluing again...his werent slanted after gluing..i found the glue to be better because it didnt bother him. he hated the tape and would scratch it off..heres pics of before the glue..and after


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

From an older post:

You can order ear forms here: www.caniscallidus.com. You will need a surgical glue to apply (do not use regular glue or super glue!). There is latex in the surgical glue, fyi for anyone with latex allergies.

Read through this thread: http://www.google.com/url?q=http://w...7Ml0uTw07SEQuA

Or do a search (on this forum) on ear forms. 

https://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/164900-ear-forms.html&sa=U&ei=-BT6T47FOqPk6QGKk8X8Bg&ved=0CAcQFjAB&client=internal-uds-cse&usg=AFQjCNEXm_dBtOuLvfwzuvP5tddpn7vYcw


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

tear mender glue


----------

